# U.S. Paramedic to Ireland



## Emergency Metaphysics (Sep 18, 2018)

Greetings folks,

I did a forum search for this topic and what little was found is quite dated. So, I'm looking for input on how to make the transition from American paramedic to Ireland EMS. Paramedic continues to be on their "Critical Needs" or "Highly Skilled" needs list as of today. So, they are looking for us.

My questions are: I'm a newly-minted FP-C with a critical care course under my belt and am an NREMT registered paramedic, so how competitive am I? Also, what would be the work environment, pay, quality of living? I've been studying their most recently published protocols for advanced paramedics, too, trying to get up to speed.

Thanks!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 18, 2018)

Im sure there will be better answers but there is no comparison to U.K. Versus US medics. U.K. Medics are trained to a much higher level and most have degrees. I wish I could give you better news but my understanding is you're a glorified first aid attendant by U.K. Standards. I'm not sure if there is any kind of bridge program you could take once there but it's possible. If I remember correctly most U.K. Medics require an extensive unpaid probationary period. Again I'm sure some one can give you a more complete answer. Either way good luck, Ireland is a great place.

Edit you might try doing a forum or better yet a google search using the term U.K. Or United Kingdom vs Ireland.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Sep 18, 2018)

bigbaldguy said:


> Im sure there will be better answers but there is no comparison to U.K. Versus US medics. U.K. Medics are trained to a much higher level and most have degrees. I wish I could give you better news but my understanding is you're a glorified first aid attendant by U.K. Standards. I'm not sure if there is any kind of bridge program you could take once there but it's possible. If I remember correctly most U.K. Medics require an extensive unpaid probationary period. Again I'm sure some one can give you a more complete answer. Either way good luck, Ireland is a great place.
> 
> Edit you might try doing a forum or better yet a google search using the term U.K. Or United Kingdom vs Ireland.




I appreciate this. Thank you. I've done some research about U.S. paramedics in Ireland and it seems that Ireland remains one of the top places for ex-pat medics. Now, part of the reason I want to go to the U.K./Ireland is to be a better medic. I like the idea you had of some sort of bridge program. I guess I'll just finish filling out the paperwork they need and wait and see.


----------



## Pond Life (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi,
I think Ireland (Eire as opposed to Northern Ireland) are a little different from the UK as far as education and recruitment are concerned. May be worth asking this question on the UK version of this discussion site. http://www.ukambulanceforum.com See what comes back.
In the mean time I'll have a chat with one of my mates who comes from Ireland and is a paramedic. Not sure if he qualified here in the UK or in Ireland - but I'm sure he'll have a better understanding.


----------



## Pond Life (Sep 19, 2018)

I just had a quick chat and I am right - different education system. Contact these guys - they will give you guidance... https://www.phecit.ie


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Sep 19, 2018)

Pond Life said:


> I just had a quick chat and I am right - different education system. Contact these guys - they will give you guidance... https://www.phecit.ie



Thanks, brother.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 19, 2018)

bigbaldguy said:


> U.K. Medics are trained to a much higher level and most have degrees. I wish I could give you better news but my understanding is you're a glorified first aid attendant by U.K. Standards.


I'm a U.S. medic and expat that has worked for several years in multiple countries alongside UK medics, Aussie medics, SA medics, Irish medics, ect, and I do not agree with this statement at all. I worked under JRCALC in a couple different international environments. I'm also familiar with PHECC. While it is true the UK has pushed most of the new medics towards degree programs, I can't say its made them higher level providers with the exception of "ECPs". Furthermore, I have several polish friends and other friends with no degrees who have filed for and received HCPC paramedic certification in the UK. Obviously, this is not Ireland, Ireland is a whole other ballgame. BUT WAIT. I do my ACLS and PALS in Ireland alongside those guys. To be honest, we are all fairly similar and thats why we can all work in the same countries under the same guidelines together. Many of the UK medics I have worked with have a slightly smaller scope of practice but more formal education. The U.S. is defiantly lagging behind in the degree department though and that does hurt our knowledge and professionalism IMO. That being said the 3 year college degree they get is very similar to our AAS for paramedics. I do have a bachelor degree in paramedicine and I have worked internationally for about a decade and this is just my humble opinion.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Sep 21, 2018)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I'm a U.S. medic and expat that has worked for several years in multiple countries alongside UK medics, Aussie medics, SA medics, Irish medics, ect, and I do not agree with this statement at all.



Thank you very much for this. I appreciate the response. To my question though, do you feel having my FP-C and having gone through a critical care course make me more competitive in the countries you mentioned?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't think so, at least not to foriegn health aa authority. Qatar liked to see CCEMTP and or FPC, but that was the employeer I believe not the health authority who isues licenses. In Queensland Australia their flight critical care paramedics (ICPs) must take a bachelor degree and a master's degree. That's 5-6 years of education plus work experience. So I don't think an FPC would mean anything.  US companies with medics on international contracts might care but that's it. That being said I've never worked flight so I can't comment on what that industry might want abroad.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry wrote that on my phone, no way to go back and spell check/edit lol. Anyway, many foreign health authority's will want your NREMT and your Paramedic program transcripts mainly. Those 2 things are the main concern. They also ask for my college and university transcripts. Some require degree's and some don't. Some countries will also use "recognition of prior learning" in absence of a degree if you have many years as a paramedic but it depends. I know your mainly interested in Ireland and I don't know as much about that country other than what we consider a paramedic in the USA scope of practice wise is called an "advanced paramedic" there. I believe you need a masters degree for it, or a bachelors degree and 2 years work experience but I could be wrong. I have worked with paramedics in Abu Dhabi from Ireland and they party pretty hard, that I know! Also partied with them in Galway during my PALS and ACLS. http://www.ucd.ie/medicine/ourresea...rgencymedicalscience/mscemsadvancedparamedic/ HOWEVER, you will need to contact PHECC, they are like the NREMT for us. https://www.phecit.ie they can give you the info you need. The UK use to offer a greencard for paramedics outside the EU because the NHS was so low, but I'm not sure if thats still offered. I'm not sure if Ireland offers that at all. Having a green card is required to work in any foreign country and is often the main concern. Unless your married to an EU national, or there is a paramedic shortage, or your on a international contract, it could be a big challenge


----------



## ambulance (Jan 5, 2019)

Can anyone answer the pay scale for Paramedics in Ireland?  Is it band based salary like in the UK? In my understanding, both these professions start with band 5 in the UK. Are Paramedics earn better, equal or less than nurses (RN) in Ireland?


----------

